# pics of Mollie and Jax



## Mollie_Jax

Here are few pics of my two furbabies


----------



## NutroGeoff

Wow your dogs are gorgeous! I've actually been looking into getting a husky lately. My wife and I either want an aussie or a husky.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

They are pretty!


----------



## NutroGeoff

I love the top one of the husky. Haha. Such a cute pic.


----------



## Alpha1

You've got some cute furbabies there.


----------



## DavidHernandez

they both looks nice and happy. Thanks for the images.


----------

